# Search Function dead?



## XWolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Tried to search (originally to find out why Wifi not working in GTA) and got this error:







Never had this before.  Tried on Orca, Firefox, Opera, Safari and even IE.
The "Client" it refers to is most likely GBATemp and not the browser client?

Anyone else getting this problem with searches?

Tried a few keywords, all same result.


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

I get the same error.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 5, 2009)

nobody uses it anyway.


well, at least the noobs dont


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Search&mode=adv


----------



## XWolf (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you Law.

Interesting that the advance one does work - but then the advance one uses the internal search like the New Post button does.

Wonder why the Search button uses Google instead?


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2009)

It must be Google.
Because that one is ran through Google, so they fucked up


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Thank you Law.
> 
> Interesting that the advance one does work - but then the advance one uses the internal search like the New Post button does.
> 
> *Wonder why the Search button uses Google instead?*



Google custom search?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 6, 2009)

Weird, it was and still is working fine for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, since the servers got upgraded would it be possible to bring back the regular search engine?


----------



## jdev (Dec 7, 2009)

Doesn't work for me.  Everybody probably already knows, but you can always just go to google, and type in whatever you want to search for, then type "site:gbatemp.net"  That's how I found this topic, and why I didn't make a new one.


----------



## XWolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Search&mode=adv


Bookmarked as quickest way.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 7, 2009)

We should have an Advanced Search button around the website!


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2009)

its all been fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy!


----------



## zeromac (Dec 8, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> its all been fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all weird now, its like the search keywords thing at the bottem of each thread


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 19, 2009)

Is it possible to add the Google search back?  I hate this new one its not as good and doesn't give the best results.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agbatemp.net+your+words


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know you could do that.  But pressing the Search button on top of GBAtemp is faster and better.  I wish it was like how it used to be.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

like this: http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01363065...295:fovgnno_tdc ?

Made it myself


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 19, 2009)

The advanced search that is far superior to the normal one seems to be working fine, for me anyway.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Search&mode=adv

edit: oops just noticed Law posted that earlier


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> like this: http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01363065...295:fovgnno_tdc ?
> 
> Made it myself




Nice! Bookmarked.


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> like this: http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01363065...295:fovgnno_tdc ?
> 
> Made it myself


Sweet. Now the noobs can't say that "the search engine is broken".


----------

